# weighted vest



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

DONT FLAME ME PLEASE


some kid told me that some all state wrestling kid would walk around 24/7 witha  weighted vest on except when excercising. he went to school with it and such. will this help with boxing and wrestling? or is it not worth it?


----------



## kinkery (May 14, 2007)

. i doubt it would help anything. i dont see how the school would let you wear a 20lb vest either  . tell me, how did the guy change clothes/shower and etc.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like a great way to hurt your knees and your spine, if thats what youre going for knock yourself out.


----------



## Twigz (May 14, 2007)

Carry one of the smaller kids to all their classes. That way you don't need to spend money, and you did a nice thing for the day.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

lol. alright. thanks


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

our school we dont shower and during gym he would jsut leave it in our locckr.


----------



## Yanick (May 14, 2007)

Weight vests might have their place in a training program, but walking around with it on all day is not a good idea IMO.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

o alright thanks


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2007)

This reminded me of Fashong

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/49384-weighted-uniform.html

HAHA


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Weight vests might have their place in a training program, but walking around with it on all day is not a good idea IMO.



Yeah, itd probably be pretty useful for weighted chins/pullups/dips/supine rows/face pulls etc.


----------



## Witchblade (May 15, 2007)

For training you could also just dump the weights in a backpack or a dip belt or hang them between your feet.

Personally though, I like to work on my squat 24/7 so I carry an olympic bar with 45lbs plates on each side on my shoulders all day. Walking through my school is basically one big squat walk-out. Sitting down is a great way to train for box squats and you wouldn't believable what an incredible exercise taking a shit is.


----------



## Yanick (May 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, itd probably be pretty useful for weighted chins/pullups/dips/supine rows/face pulls etc.



Exactly, as a calculated tool for adding some intensity to workouts its a good tool. BW circuits, sprints, and various other training protocols can be used with a weight vest, creativity is the only limit. Walking around with it will not only offer very minor adaptations but those adaptations would not be specific enough to any sport to have any carryover and you look like a retard.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

lol. thanks


----------



## iMan323 (May 15, 2007)

It's not gonna do shit for you.  In the army I walked around with around 35lbs of gear strapped to my body all day (okay, up to 110lbs if with a weapon and a rucksack)..it's not gonna do shit for u.  the only benefit you might get from it is if you wear it while climbing stairs.


----------



## depaul (May 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> For training you could also just dump the weights in a backpack or a dip belt or hang them between your feet.
> 
> Personally though, I like to work on my squat 24/7 so I carry an olympic bar with 45lbs plates on each side on my shoulders all day. Walking through my school is basically one big squat walk-out. Sitting down is a great way to train for box squats and you wouldn't believable what an incredible exercise taking a shit is.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

thanks.


----------

